# PGE-1 Arm Log



## Elvia1023 (Aug 8, 2014)

I delayed this a day as I haven't taken pics but I will sort pics out 2moro. I got impatient and started 

I will start with my bi-ceps and see how that goes and will hopefully try it in my tri-ceps too. I mixed the 1000mcg PGE-1 with 3.5ml bac water so 0.1ml=28.6mcg. It feels weird to me injecting such a tiny amount and I was going to transfer it to a bigger vial to add more water but just left it.

Anyway last night I tested it but injecting 0.05ml in each bi-cep. That was done in 1 spot in the middle of my long head (bi-cep peak). I done no exercise and just wanted to see how it felt. What can I say it was a dull pain and constant. My bi-cep felt rock hard and I was constantly aware of it. I could feel it awhile but it wasn't bad and I went to sleep.

Today I injected 0.05ml (14.3mcg) again in each bi-cep pre training. The pump is ridiculous!! It does hurt but nothing bad. My bi-cep felt weird... literally like it had been pumped up. This stuff is gonna be amazing at stretching the muscle fascia so I have high hopes. My bi-ceps are hard anyway but they were like concrete so a good feeling. 

I mainly trained chest and calves and it didn't effect my movement etc. I done some light arm work but only 10 mins and they felt great. I didn't want to overdo it and just letting my body get used to it. 2moro I will train shoulders, quads and legs. But I will add in some arms at the start of my workout... a little heavier than today but nothing too much. On Sunday I will train arms as normal and looking forward to it 

I will update with pics, training info and findings along the way.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Aug 14, 2014)

I have just been using 14mcg once in my bi-cep. But after a few days using this stuff I am getting loads more! When I do I will start doing it in different areas of my arm. Right now though I don't have enough to do that.

Guys this stuff is amazing. I can see why guys would inject this stuff for instant fullness (competition). I have just been sticking to light weights and things have been great. Over the next 10 days I will be moving up in weight but nothing silly and trying to get as much blood into the muscle. I haven't trained that much though (not trained since Sat) so I will be hitting it hard this week. I plan to go ed from Wed to Sun.

I went out on Sat night (last minute) and I had a short sleeved shirt on. I am not the vain type but I thought I will try some of this stuff in my arms as it's so easy to do. I only had a few mins as my mate was picking me up. Anyway I done the 14mcg in each bi-cep and tri-cep. My mate came within about 10 mins and already I could feel my arms had expanded and were really tight. Over the next 30 mins even more tightness. All my mates couldn't believe what my arms looked like. I have seen some of them recently too. Honestly they felt about 2 inches bigger... obviously not but it felt that way. I must have had about 50 comments in the night about my arms... not that impressive considering I stayed out till 8am 

I am training shoulders and legs 2moro but will add in a few sets of arms at the start. On Thurs I will train arms (superset tri-ceps and biceps) and calves and really give them a big workout.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Aug 14, 2014)

(from fitflex.com)

*The Anabolic Properties of PGE1 *

You may already be aware of some of PGE1's interesting properties. In the pre-Viagra era PGE1 injection was one of the most potent ways of inducing a long-lasting erection. PGE1 is also one of the few substances that can help build muscle mass. Its anabolic properties in humans were brought to light by German studies performed in the late '80s. The researchers gave PGE1 intravenously to healthy subjects who had fasted. Before the infusion, amino acids were leaving the muscles because of the catabolic response induced by the lack of food. Once the PGE1 got to the blood, the amino acid loss was stopped and then reversed. In other words, the subjects went from a state of net catabolism into a phase of net anabolism thanks to an increase in PGE1. Although insulin secretion was unchanged, the researchers concluded that PGE1 has an insulinlike effect on muscle. A recent study confirmed that effect. 

The researchers begin by stating, "Prostaglandins of the E (PGE) series have long been considered 'catabolic' hormones, but recent data suggest that they may be secreted in critically ill patients to counteract stress hormones, stimulating protein synthesis." It's about time that science confirms what bodybuilders have known for years. If Dianabol is the breakfast of champions, PGE1 is their evening meal because of its ability to turn the catabolic nocturnal period into an anabolic period. 

PGE1 deficiency has long been associated with impaired muscle growth. As humans naturally produce very little PGE1 because of a lack of absorption of the corresponding raw materials, bodybuilders are probably deficient in it-not in a way that's detrimental to their health but in the sense that muscle growth is suboptimal. 

*Will PGE1 Make You Fat? *

As mentioned above, a high PGE1 level is especially desirable at night because of the substance's protective, insulinlike effects on muscles. Of course, with insulin there's also the possibility of gaining fat-and prostaglandins do have the reputation of being fattening. 

PGE1 inhibits fat release in a test tube just as insulin does, but it's a big leap to assume that PGE1 is fattening based on test tube studies. In humans the administration of PGE1 leads to both an increase in the free fatty acid levels in the blood and an increased rate of fat oxidation in muscles. That means PGE1 extracts the fat from your adipose tissue and brings it to the muscles, where the fat molecules are burned. So much for PGE1 being fattening! 

You may wonder how PGE1 produces its wonderful fat-burning effects. PGE1 actions in the short term are mediated mainly by an increase in the secretion of norepineprine. Its long-term fat-fighting effects are brought about by an increase in both growth hormone secretion and thyroid hormone production. In addition, PGE1 reduces the secretion of insulin that you'd normally get after a meal. That lessens insulin's fattening properties without altering its muscle-building effects, as those are reinforced by the PGE1. 

PGE1 may also blunt the effects of the alpha 2 receptors, which is a good thing. Scientists believe it does that through a "heterologous desensitization at the post receptor level." That means the alpha 2 receptors located on the fat cells, which prevent fat loss, don't function as well because of PGE1. As a result, you lose more fat from hard- to-lose areas. What's more, PGE1 may enhance the fat-reducing properties of the beta adrenergic receptors. 

PGE1 is also associated with fat cell necrosis, or the destruction of unwanted fat cells. Last, but not least, PGE1 strongly stimulates thermogenesis, which wastes calories. That, incidentally, is one of the major side effects of artificial PGE1 administration. Body temperature rises to an alarming degree.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Aug 14, 2014)

There was more to the article but that was the most interesting part. More good info and some bad. The bad simply being health but the article was written to increase PGE-1 through supplementation which is very hard to do. It was your typical do anything in the grey area and that's really bad and unhealthy (like you get in any mainstream article). Interestingly his recommended Gamma-linolenic acid (GLA) as a good way to increase prostaglandin. 10g Evening Primrose Oil was his recommendation spread through the day. I would personally opt for Starflower oil but either is a useful supplement for the BB.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Aug 14, 2014)

Today I trained arms, calves and abs but it was 80% arms. I haven't been in a set routine and was rushing and didn't realize that I am meant to do 0.05ml per bi-cep. I injected 0.1ml in each bi-cep so that's 28.6mcg per bi-cep. The tightness was more intense and my arms felt like they were being pumped up post injection. I don't have enough to continue that dosing but I will in the future. If I could do 0.1ml for each arm I would rather do 0.05ml in my bi-cep and tri-cep as opposed to just bi-cep. The feeling you get when injecting both is amazing.

Anyway after administration I headed to the gym and rotated bi-ceps and tri-ceps. My bi-ceps felt sore at first but I just made sure I warmed up slowly with very light weight. The PGE-1 didn't effect my workout at all and I lifted fairly heavy for some exercises. My workout looked like this...

Warm up with DB Curls and Lying DB Tri-cep Extensions
Barbell Curls sat upright on a bench with elbows behind my back... about 3 sets of 15 reps
Barbell Curls stood against a wall (head and back of feet) for 2 sets of 20-15 reps
Standing Tri-cep Extensions... 3 sets of 15 reps going up in weight
Close Grip Bench Press... 7 sets of 15 reps with 10 sec rest in between sets (only 50kg total but very hard)
Barbell Bi-cep Curl... same barbell (50kg) for 2 sets of 15-10 reps
Skull Crushers with 50kg for 2 sets of about 20 reps
DB Hammer Curl for a few sets... then 1 drop set... 30kg for about 8 reps, 20kg for about 15 reps and 12.5kg for about 12 reps.
Then I done forearms consisting of wrist curls at different angles sitting on the floor using a bench. Finishing with some reverse curls going up in weight... finished with 30kg for about 20 reps.

2moro will be back, hams and some arms. For arms I am thinking some concentration curls, 28's (I add 7 hammer curls at the end) and some cable work.

I will go back to 0.05ml (14.3mcg) per bi-cep 2moro


----------



## Elvia1023 (Aug 16, 2014)

I don't want to get off track but I missed the gym today. My dog Charlie died today aged 13 1/2. I am heartbroken and keep thinking he is next to me. I cooked food before and looked to my right to see him but he wasn't there like he always is. He has been sick all week and been the vets etc. His last hours were not pleasant and he was in constant pain. I sat up with him all night and he went just after 7am. Even in agony he would wag his tail when I stroked him. He couldn't move though as he was very bad. I keep thinking he is downstairs then I see the image of him dead in my head. His cuteness completely gone and his face didn't look right and he we very stiff and cold. I will remember all the good times.

I went out in the day with my mate to keep busy and be productive and we planned to go the gym but we were both too tired. I ended up falling asleep about 6pm and woke up at 12 so not gonna be going to bed anytime soon. At least he is not in pain anymore and I am happy about that. Things will take time to get used to. Here are some pics of him...
















I am gonna go the gym 2moro and hit it hard. Back, Hams and a few other bits (arms and calves). A nice 2 hour workout and looking forward to it. I didn't use PGE-1 today but will do 2moro and keep to my plan I had for today. So I will start with arms and I am thinking some concentration curls, 28's (I add 7 hammer curls at the end) and some cable work.


----------



## Stickmancqb (Aug 17, 2014)

Sorry for your loss. It's never easy loosing a best friend.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Aug 17, 2014)

Stickmancqb said:


> Sorry for your loss. It's never easy loosing a best friend.



Thank you. It's a struggle and I keep looking to my side expecting him to be there.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Aug 17, 2014)

Today I trained arms, calves and back. I got in later than I planned so didn't have time to train hams. This is a arm log but just to gain a greater understanding of PGE-1 I injected 0.05ml (14.3mcg) into each calf. I train them ed in the gym and didn't want to do my back so picked them. I also injected each bi-cep with 14.3mcg like I will be doing ed from now on.

My calves were very painful. My bi-ceps were fine but literally I was limping to the gym. The pain was almost too much but I got on with it. I trained arms first but only for 15 mins. I done some preacher curls with a light weight. Then 28's... just 21's but with 7 hammer curls added at the end. Then a few tri-cep extensions followed by machine curls using different rom's through each set. My arms felt like they were gonna explode... pump was extreme. 

My calves were killing me at this point and I started with seated calf raises with only 25kg. I kept the weight that low (I usually do 100kg or so) and kept the reps extremely slow and controlled. My calves felt like they had been inflated and the feeling was amazing but I was in a lot of pain. I stretched my calves a lot in between sets and afterwards then I proceeded to seated calf extensions. I supersetted them with standing bodyweight calf raises (one foot at a time). I went fairly heavy and the pump was mental. I could barely raise my foot after 10 reps of the bodyweight raises.

I tried my calves today simply because they are a bigger muscle and I wanted to see how far in a way the PGE-1 could spread. At first I could only feel the expansion in a small part of my calf (spot I had injected). It was very painful and probably spread only about 3 inches. However through stretching and focusing on correct form by the end of my workout my entire calf felt expanded and pretty much all of the muscle was sore to touch (not just a small area like originally). An important note is I injected the back of my calf in the centre.

I must repeat they were very sore. Before training back I stretched it out on a mat and I could barely kneel down. Even in the shower the water touching my calves would hurt. This is the real deal. From my experiment today I would think splitting the dose in half (7mcg) in two separate areas of a muscle may be better than one larger injection. I would have to do that to know. The pain would likely be much lower too by separating and halving shots.

Even though I didn't train my arms for long and at the start of my training session they were still fully pumped up by the end. I actually struggled to wash my body with shower gel as they were so pumped up.

I am loving this product so far. 2moro I will train Arms and Legs and will do 14.3mcg in each bi-cep. I may even add 14.3mcg in each tri-cep too as I will be training both


----------



## Elvia1023 (Aug 22, 2014)

I had some arm pics taken and just got a few upper body ones too. Not the best though as I am a hairy beast! I looked like a different person in the gym in the afternoon but after many hours and lots of chocolate and cereal I bloated badly. I also got some arm measurements to compare from 1 week ago. Last Friday my arms measured at...

Right arm = 18 inches
Left Arm = 17.5 inches 

Tonight they measured at...
Right arm = 17.8 inches
Left Arm = 17.7 inches 

Not sure how that happened! One went up 1/5th of an inch and the other down by the same. So not great but too soon to form conclusions. I will just see what the next 2 months or so brings. As I mentioned the other day after using this stuff it is logical it will create some size. But even before measuring I did think this will not create big size increase due to such small volumes of liquid being injected. But this without a doubt is incredible for instant results/fullness and the look of more muscle. I should note most days I have only done 1 injection (14.3mcg) in each bi-cep so perhaps my results would have been different if I had injected in more areas. I will continue as usual (my holiday being an obvious break) for a month or so then look into adding in more injections sites for my arms to see if that makes a difference in site growth. Here are a few pics...


----------



## Elvia1023 (Aug 22, 2014)

*Forgot to post other day*

Yesterday I was unable to get pictures but took measurements in the gym. I will get pics taken by my bro in a bit. During my workout I rotated bi-ceps with tri-ceps and had a great workout. The pump was intense and a bit painful (especially in my bi-ceps). I couldn't shower properly as my arms were so pumped up after my workout.


*Pre Training*
Left Arm= 17.5 inches
Right Arm= 17.8 inches (smaller than last fri )


*Post Training*
Left Arm= 18.8 inches
Right Arm= 19 inches


I was very surprised seeing how big they had increased. I measured them myself but on Friday got my bro to help me. That could explain why the right arm was smaller when I measured below. Last Friday I was surprised with the difference in each arm so I had my bro measure my right arm a few times to make sure. 2moro gonna train chest, calves and arms (arms last).


I am always 100% with everything I say. An honest person shouldn't have to explain himself but I realize sometimes people see rep in my signature and think oh really is it that good. This is unlike anything I have used before and I can guarantee 99% of people when they use this for the first time will be like wtf is happening


----------



## JJB1 (Aug 26, 2014)

*Products marked down as much as 70%. 
Inventory Clearance for New Product. 
Upgrading some Peptides to 5mg and 10mg per vial.

70% OFF
Ipamorelin 2mg
CJC-1295 DAC 2mg
COUPON CODE:  70CLEARANCE

*SPECIAL VALID WHILE SUPPLIES LAST*
**COUPONS CANNOT BE APPLIED ON PREVIOUS ORDERS. COUPONS CANNOT BE COMBINED WITH OTHER OFFERS.


CLICK MY BANNER FOR SUPERIOR PEPTlDE

50% OFF
Hexarelin 2mg
Thymosin Beta-4 2mg
CJC-1295 2mg
GHRP-6 5mg
GHRP-2 5mg
Frag 176-191 5mg
MK-2866 30mL
LGD-4033 30mL
GW-1516 30mL
COUPON CODE:  50CLEARANCE

*SPECIAL VALID WHILE SUPPLIES LAST*
**COUPONS CANNOT BE APPLIED ON PREVIOUS ORDERS. COUPONS CANNOT BE COMBINED WITH OTHER OFFERS.


CLICK MY BANNER FOR SUPERIOR PEPTlDE


30% OFF
All other Research Peptides, Research Proteins, Research Liquids
COUPON CODE:  30AUGOFF


*SPECIAL VALID WHILE SUPPLIES LAST*
**COUPONS CANNOT BE APPLIED ON PREVIOUS ORDERS. COUPONS CANNOT BE COMBINED WITH OTHER OFFERS.


CLICK MY BANNER FOR SUPERIOR PEPTlDE


Coupons required to enter at checkout to honor discount.
*


----------



## Elvia1023 (Sep 13, 2014)

I have been on holiday to Ibiza. I restarted training and will hit it hard over the weekend. I will restart my PGE-1 on Tues.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Sep 13, 2014)

I was asked by JJ to try some shots in my quads as he wants to know how it feels as he wants to improve his quad sweep. I had planned to do 3 small shots but changed to 2 shots. I had some mad pain in my hips so I left my leg training until earlier (Tues). I decided to just do 2 injections in each quad but I used 14.3 mcg in each so a total of 28.6mcg for each quad. I injected in the side of my quad to help with the sweep.

With other body parts it has taken about 5 mins to start feeling the PGE-1. However with my quads I could feel it a lot within 30-60secs. It had me thinking this is gonna be painful and as I left for the gym I could feel it a lot and my walking was effected. I was on the bus and all I could feel were my quads... felt like they were expanding. Due to the last few weeks I didn't want to train too hard and just get back into things. I took too much prami last night and my energy was so low in the gym but I pushed through.

Every time I tensed my legs they hurt bad. I started with 10kg on the leg extension and the burn was insane. I moved up a plate each set so only light as I was warming up. They felt better after warming the muscle up. I proceeded to do hammer strength leg press (one leg at a time). Nothing too heavy and my legs felt good. For a change I done some short strided lunges and they were hard. I went a bit longer in stride later in sets. Then some kettleball squats on 2 platforms and my quads were burning. The pump was great but happily the pain had gone away. By the way this was a strange leg workout for me but just getting back into things.

I done quite a bit of hip stuff due to recent pain. I then done calves but nothing too intense. I finished with some incline walking on the treadmill. My legs felt great but they didn't feel that much bigger. However when I put my shorts on for the sauna I could barely get them on. I had wore them for the sauna last gym session and I just leave them to dry so not washed (shrunk) so definitely a difference. They actually felt bigger on the waist this time. All in all good so I will try this again in my quads. I didn't even train hard so that has to be taken into consideration. I can imagine this stuff really coming to life with a 3rd injection spot and some heavy leg press/squats with lots of leg extensions


----------



## Elvia1023 (Sep 13, 2014)

My training is instinctive and I have no routines. As a result I skipped the gym today and will train shoulders and arms 2moro. I am on TRT and more significantly just getting back into training (after holiday). I trained chest and hams the other day and really pushed it if though I feel weaker (lifted the heaviest DB's in the gym for 9 reps on incline bench). I woke up and my chest was really sore and my legs felt just as bad. If I don't think I can give everything I would rather have a 1 day break and push it much harder the following day. Plus I always train Sat and Sun no matter what. So I will dose PGE-1 in my bi-ceps and tri-ceps 2moro and can't wait. I will dose slightly higher than usual 

This stuff is different to simply expanding the muscle. From my research the compound itself is very anabolic in a systemic manner. It's the one compound I actually enjoy researching and I hope to find more out about it through my personal usage and research online.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Sep 13, 2014)

It's been about 11 hours since my workout and my arms still look so much fuller than usual. It's strange though because my arm is looking very vascular and well I am happy. I guess some water fell off on my cruise. The MK-677 I am using is definitely having a great effect. I am looking 10x better this week than last. One thing I notice when you come off an AAS cycle is forearm thickness definitely decreases.

I had a great workout before but did have to rush through arms and the rest. I wanted to do 20 mins cardio but could only do 10mins. I trained shoulders (most of the workout), arms and 2 mins of calves with 10 mins cardio. Cardio was great though... 8 mins straight on level 20 (highest) on the exercise bike so a good quad workout. I dosed 14.3mcg in each bi-cep and tri-cep. Within 10 mins I could feel them a lot but decided to train shoulders first. When I got to arms they were so pumped and within 1 warm up set they were burning bad. My arm workout looked like...

Machine Preacher Curl... 3 sets to warm up
Machine Tri-cep Extension... 3 sets to warm up
Seated Barbell Curl (elbows behind back) supersetted with skull crushers... 3 sets of each and both for 20 reps.
Tri-cep Pushdowns... 3 sets of 15 reps with many slow reps
DB Hammer Curls... Drop set with 30kg, 22.5kg, 15kg and 10kg db's.
Forearm work.. DB Wrist Curls 3 ways for 2 sets of 15 reps each way. Finished with 1 set to failure with 30kg Reverse Curls.

2moro I will train Back, Hams and Calves. I will try the PGE-1 in my lats (14.3mcg for each)


----------



## Elvia1023 (Sep 14, 2014)

I had planned to train back with hams today but decided last minute to train legs. I ended up training quads and calves so I will do my back and hams workout next time I am in the gym (probably 2moro). As a result I injected my quads again with PGE-1. I done 2 injs for each quad to highlight the sweep. I put about 32mcg in each quad so about 16mcg per inj.

I could feel them within minutes and within about 10 mins they were hurting a bit. It literally feels like a giant wasp has stung each quad. I got the bus to the gym and the ride wasn't pleasant. The pain isn't bad just annoying and well a little bad! By the time I got to the gym they were hurting and I started with leg extensions to warm up. Literally 10kg on the leg extension (lightest weight you can do) hurt bad. I could see a old woman looking over probably thinking he looks like he struggling  I done about 20 reps going up in weight each time. After a few sets they felt better and better. I only went to about 40kg so very light. Then I struggled up the stairs to the main weight room.

My plan was to lift moderate weight on the leg press but super intense and basically destroy myself. But for some reason I didn't want to push myself that hard. I decided this with just 2 plates each side. I just wasn't in the zone. I was wired from a strong coffee but felt tired at the same time. I train harder than anyone I know and if my head isn't right there is no way I can do sets of 30 reps with 20 sec rest for 30 mins.

I decided to just go heavy and push the weight for 15 reps moving down to no less than 10 reps. Many may think this is harder but not for me cos I have longer breaks between sets lifting like this. I moved up a plate each side for every set. I would do the occasional 40 fast reps set as I moved up too. I was in the zone now and I went a bit mental. My legs are pretty much the same strength on most cycles but I was surprised cos it felt easy today. As I moved up I done about 40 reps with 7 plates a side. Then back to my 15 as I moved up. I was using a closer stance today too. I ended up getting to 12 plates a side (6 plates were 25kg plates) and I got 11 slow reps with that. Not great but I made each rep hard as fuck. My body wouldn't stop shaking at this point and my quads felt huge (they weren't ).

Next I done some walking lunges with 15kg db's till I failed then carried on doing bodyweight ones till I fell over. I kept quads at that and then went onto calves. I mainly done leg press calf presses and some seated calf raises... fairly heavy but form was key and I tried to get on my tip toes this time as much as possible.

After training I struggled to get my shorts on so I know my quads were pumped up. I love the way this PGE-1 makes them feel when training. I just don't like it during the first 30 mins when I am getting to the gym. My legs felt strong today though but I couldn't say PGE-1 was the cause but worth nothing. At least I know I can train heavy on this stuff and at no time did my quads feel at risk.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Sep 15, 2014)

Today was a break from the gym but I will be training Tues and probably most days for the rest of the week. 

Just letting guys know if you ever want to put in a fairly large peptide order I can sort you out with a big discount so just pm me (please don't post in the open). Thanks


----------



## Elvia1023 (Sep 19, 2014)

When I inject PGE-1 in my arms for say 3 days in a row they look much better. I have 2 vials on the way so I can continue my experimentation  I will keep doing it in my arms ed but will swop other body parts around. I haven't tried my hamstrings yet and they need it more than most so they will come soon!


----------



## rambo99 (Sep 20, 2014)

I pinned my quads today, 40mcgs in each split in two areas. Too bad my piece of shit gym was closed so no workout 

I really have to join a different gym...


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 4, 2014)

During the last week I have just been getting back in the gym. I don't like using something unless I can make good use of it. So I have waited till I am able to train properly before restarting the PGE-1. I have a decent supply now so gonna be using this pre workout every gym day. I will be training back 2moro so will try it in my lats for the first time. This log has just started


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 4, 2014)

I tried about 10mcg in each lat today. I done a bit less just because I thought it may effect my movement. ... best pump so far. Lats is one area I have tried to improve my mind muscle connection and with this stuff I could feel them the whole workout. It felt mental in a great way. It burnt bad though especially when I isolated them in certain exercises. I think this stuff could really bring my lats up. That is something I have wanted to do so my waist looks smaller


----------



## rambo99 (Oct 5, 2014)

Nice. I wanted to do lats as well, they are a weak point for me. I'll go low dose, no more high crippling doses for me. It was not pleasant


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 21, 2014)

From experimenting with different body parts (at the same dose) I can safely state certain body parts hurt much more than others. I have felt this from the start and have been meaning to write more about this but haven't got round to it (I will though). The key is dose and injection placement.

I am exhausted but writing this as I go away 2moro and leave early so might not get a chance to post 2moro. Today I trained back and I tried a bigger dose of PGE-1 this time. I basically doubled my last dose. I injected 28.6mcg in each lat. Within 5 mins I could feel them starting to hurt a bit. They felt great though and I took my supplements and had my protein smoothie and left for the gym. 

On the way they were hurting more and more. I hate the feeling... the only positive is the mind muscle connection this creates in your injected body part is incredible. I struggle to connect to my lats but with this stuff it literally feels like bigger and better lats have been attached to my body. I walked to the gym and they were hurting bad... aching. I injected about 40 mins pre training and felt the ache the entire time. But once I started training they felt better. My workout was not hindered in anyway and I trained hard and heavy tonight. I made sure to have my chest supported for rows (apart from cable rows) and had a great session. It's just that initial period that is bad but it always fades away.

I will be back Sunday evening. Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 21, 2014)

I have had a few days rest and ready to hit the gym harder than ever. Gonna try and lose my gut from my weekend away over the next few days  Hit the gym hard and get into a good routine and stick with it. 2moro I will train chest, arms and calves and will put 14.3mcg in each bi-cep. I am gonna push my arm training in the next few months. That combined with a bulking plan and frequent PGE-1 injs I aim to add 2 inches to my arms.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 26, 2014)

It's Sunday so I have the day off so I can take my time in the gym. I will train fast I just mean I can stay as long as possible. Not sure what I am training today... I feel like doing a lot of giant sets... possibly rotating body parts such as quads and hams and chest and back. I will inj 14.3mcg PGE-1 in each bi-cep and tri-cep and start with a supersets rotating the two muscle groups. From that I think I will just do what my body feels like doing


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 27, 2014)

I ended up training arms then legs on Sunday. I had the most amazing workout. Pre workout I injected about 16mcg in each bi-cep and tri-cep. I love the effects the PGE-1 brings but sometimes I hate the pain/ache. On the way to the gym my bi-ceps were killings me. They felt like they had been inflated but just this horrible ache. My tri-ceps were fine though but I struggled. 

Once I started training I was fine and got the most amazing pump. I felt really strong too. Ended up doing overhead tri-cep extensions deep down with the Olympic bar with 20kg either side for sets of 15 reps. I would superset with barbell curls with the same weight. No gym today and no PGE-1 but I will be training shoulders with rear delts and calves 2moro. I will try 14.3mcg in each delt 2moro to see how that feels


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 2, 2014)

I recently started inj adrol pre workout. To gauge it's effects I stopped PGE-1 just so I could see what exactly it done for me during training. It's been a fantastic addition and I am made up. So now on I will be using both pre workout so the results will only get better. Ok I will after I recover from doing my back in again!


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 8, 2014)

I have had a break from PGE-1. Originally just for the first few days of trying inj adrol so I could gauge any difference that caused injected before training. I then injured my back so I halved my adrol dose. I knew it wouldn't be long so that's why I stayed on. My back still feels off but I did train Thurs, Fri and today (Sat). I just have to be careful and work around it. I will be training 2moro and will be adding PGE-1 again. I am excited to restart it but this time I will be trying something different. I plan to inject each bi-cep with 15mcg in 3 micro injs of 5mcg. First day I might just do 2 shots of 5mcg as this stuff can hurt. I will be trying this with other body parts too and excited to get back on it. Once my back fully recovers I will be in beast mode 

After 2 weeks or so I also plan to inj my entire upper body with micro injs of PGE-1. I will take before and after pics to see if there is a visible difference. I will probably do about 20 shots of 5mcg. Hopefully I don't inflate and blow up


----------



## gunz78 (Nov 12, 2014)

i would like to try this peptide


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 18, 2014)

gunz78 said:


> i would like to try this peptide



Yeah it is great for adding fullness n size to specific bodyparts. Gonna hit it hard now and planning to mutate in the next few months using aas, peps, slin and pge-1


----------



## Jessee (Nov 21, 2019)

I see it s an old post but not too much info on PGE1 online for bbing. Chemically that prostaglanding is supposed be active for only 24 hrs once reconstituted...how did use it? In all researches of cavarject from pharmacy they tell u t discard leftovers after 24 rs, another chem lab online says u can store for months in sub zero temperatures.... whats  ur experience on that?  Pharmacy shit that I can get directly from a pharmacy is very expensive - $15 for 20mcg ampule, which is one dose. PGF2A is even more expensive from a US chem, lab , like 1mg for $40, an du need 3-5 mg spread throughout the day, unless u can find lutalyse from a vet clinic. 
 Anyways, I got research lab one yesterday, didnt shoot it n muscles since i m very depleted (cutting - T3, DNP and what not) , but tried it for its real medical purpose, ...10mcg , 30 mins apart for total of 20mcg in left corpus carvenosa....not much besides kinda like a lump and then pain similar to what you get after a looooong erection , so I m not sure, I personally think it has to do with the high dose of T3 and maybe lack of ATP from a small dose of DNP. And as far as I heard this thing does not work like cilialis or viagra based on stimulation. You are supposed to get a boner regardless if excite or not, but to be honest in 3rd months of hard dieting and reaching T3 of 100mcg (high for me) , I ve had issues with erection, eventhough GH usually helps and also using Dostinex.


----------



## Jessee (Nov 30, 2019)

funny how ppl dont give  a shit about that hormone, considering that is more effective than viagra and cialis combined for that and also pumps ad cell growth...


----------

